# 96 Won't start, camshaft sensor? Codes P0340, P0500, P0325



## snb73 (Mar 15, 2010)

My son was driving his 96/auto home this weekend and it just died on him. He states it was running fine. 15 minutes and multiple crank attemps later, the car started. It made it about 3 miles and died again. I show up, it starts again after 15 minutes of trying and he drives it home 3 miles. Won't restart after shut down.

The car has fuel, the engine turns over, I am unsure if spark right now

Next morning I get it started and drive from the street to the garage. Shut it off and it won't restart.

I pull the codes and get three; P0340-camshaft position sensor, P0500-vehcile speed sensor, P0325-knock sensor.

Is this a common problem, where should I start?

Thanks, Steve.


----------



## snb73 (Mar 15, 2010)

I also checked the distributor and it was dripping some oil when I removed the cap screws. Although there wasn't any oil in the cap or on the rotor.

Thanks, Steve.


----------



## NissanTxUser (Apr 16, 2007)

Classic bug in Altima of '96. I had the same problem. It is the oil in the distributor causing the problem. You can either clean carefully the oil in there or replace the darn distributor. The oil is interring with the sensor in there. Ignore the code for knock sensor. That is another of pesky things with 96 Altimas. I am running with 325 code for 3 years and just add 93 grade gas for couple of tanks befiore inspection and the 'Check Engine Light' light goes away for some time. Knock sensor is very hard to replace because of the tight spot it is in.


----------



## snb73 (Mar 15, 2010)

Thanks guys. I replaced the distributor, everything is ok.


----------

